# Discovery - the easy way



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Great ride today in Chiluca. Many of the usual suspects were missing for various reasons. Warp2003 is under house arrest or something, Aids had a problema tecnico and bailed at the last minute, even the ever present Rocky_Rene was, err, well, not present. So today's riders were yours truly, Rzozaya, Lorena (who was renamed Monica Seles during the ride), Ken and of course Oscar the Human GPS doing exactly what has earned him that name.

It looked like a beautiful english summer day this morning (overcast with a threat of rain). At the trailhead it was cooler than usual, but the ride to the singletrack warmed us up. I thought it might be tough going after spending last weekend below sea-level subsisting on the finest creole and cajun delicacies, but I was pleasantly surprised with my condition.

We decided to take the Moabito ride route to join tierra roja (don't know the name of the trail), and it was much easier this time without other riders somersaulting into us! We took the usual route to Espiritu Santo and stopped to help a rider whose crank bolt was loose. Nobody had a big enough allen wrench, but the Human GPS did his best McGuyver impersonation and torqued it down with a pair of pliers. Soon after this (or before, my memory's not what it was) we were treated to the very rare site of Oscar reclining in the middle of the trail. Ken thought this looked fun and decided to follow suit soon after! I'm glad to say I managed to avoid this new fashion trend today.

I've decided to rename the concrete climb to Espiritu Santo "Fillmore Street", because it reminds me of the stretch in San Francisco which separates the men from the boys during the San Francisco Grand Prix bike race. The worst part is the turn just before the concrete ends. I was hurting in places I didn't realise I had after that one.

The bonus for all this pain was that quesadillas were back on the menu at the tienda today. We deliberated on whether or not to do Discovery and decided what the hell! Just before La Luna, some locals were blocking the moabito route with barbed wire. They asked us not to ride here again. It seems our good friends the moto riders have funked this up for all the responsible mtb riders. Cheers guys!  

Discovery was awesome! I love that trail so much. I led the way and it seemed much easier than the first time I'd ridden it. Only put a foot down once. It's such a great combination of technical chutes and flowy swoopiness. Ken obviously loved it and said he'd gladly pay to ride that trail. Oh yeah, then we saw some of the @ss clowns who've p!ssed on our fireworks, spinning their tyres and tearing things up.  again!

Oscar had a little trick up his sleeve and showed us that you don't have to do the "legbreaker", and can in fact ride out of there on a dirt road! So much easier. Made the rest of the ride much easier.

The descent to the spring was a lot of fun. I wish Aids had been there to try his bridge crossing today. The climb out to Tierra Roja is apparently rideable. I seem to vaguely remember crawling up it on the Moabito ride! The sun came out on Tierra Roja for a while and Ken and I kept what seemed like a good pace so he could get home early, only to have our doors blown off by some guys in team Audi lycra steaming up there like it was a descent. Bike porn moment of the day for me - one of these dudes was on a dayglo citrus oldskool Klein Adroit. Nice.

All in all, a great day. The rain held off, the temperature was perfect, the company was great, the trails were awesome, the candlelight was just right, and the wine was terrific.

Pics in next post. tigerdog out.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Pictures 1


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

More pictures. Haven't quite figured out how to compensate for low light on my cheapo camera.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice pics Tigerdog!
I wish be there but I´m tired and sick... X_X and I prefer wait for until next weekend...


Thanks por relate and pics!  


Sorry my poor english


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Say it isn't so!!!!

You mean I lost the last ride over the Discovery??!!!

Man, that's bad news... I wish I could have the phone number of the owner and beg for them to let us pass...

Another course of action (which I don't like as we all have the right to do what we like the most) is to confront somehow the motorbikes.

Definitively we need to dedicate some time of our week to activatea again this trail.... its loss is a HUGE one.

We also lost "La Sangrienta" thanks to bikers. More and more trails are being "machined down" to make them more car accessible.

We're maybe riding the last days of Chiluca... or maybe we're jus about to loose the lower forst trails which is maybe the biggest part of the trail network in there.

I'm truly shocked... Discovery is one of those far and away trails that are not easily to access.

Man, I'm sad today.

OTOH.... Congratulations on that great ride!!! It looked like lots of fun I lost of this time.

Don't ask me what my day was... nice with family... but I rather was riding.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*Del Nabo!*

OTOH.... Congratulations on that great ride!!! It looked like lots of fun I lost of this time.

Don't ask me what my day was... nice with family... but I rather was riding.[/QUOTE]

El domingo estuvo deeeeelll nabo!

nada que hacer  solo contemplaba mi rockosa y le sacaba el brillo a su basculante pulido ...

hasta me refine la pelicula del Chanfle...  CHANFLE! 

por la noche vi la academia o desafio de no se que... 

por cierto mis aguilas empataron....


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice write up...good to see the Human GPS getting his bearings!! I can´t have missed the last bastard discovery ride grrrrrrrrr

So it looks like some bolt cutters are in order for the next ride huh? Can´t let the best ride in the area slip away from us like that..maybe Raza or Xinte can help out...they probably have a bit of influence. Xinte sued the local council over dumping in la Luna and won.

Otherwise..how high was that fence? We can get over it!! (Eh Warp) Of course we may need a valet service....


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey...who screwed my bridge?

I figured out why the shots of the guys one the ground are blurry...you have to stop laughing...I found that in cam technique 101.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aids said:


> Nice write up...good to see the Human GPS getting his bearings!! I can´t have missed the last bastard discovery ride grrrrrrrrr
> 
> So it looks like some bolt cutters are in order for the next ride huh? Can´t let the best ride in the area slip away from us like that..maybe Raza or Xinte can help out...they probably have a bit of influence. Xinte sued the local council over dumping in la Luna and won.
> 
> Otherwise..how high was that fence? We can get over it!! (Eh Warp) Of course we may need a valet service....


I already contacted the Xinte guys... their webmaster, Lalo, is an IMBA delegate and will push one button or two and will try to recover access.

Unfortunately, Sir Mc****, some moto riders already put the idea of the bolt cutters into practice and that's why we have some trails closed.

We can get away with the help of our arms (and a valet in the case of Tigerdog) but the MX riders don't and that's why they use the cable cutters.

As much as I'd like to ride in there, that people could be so pissed that maybe they will shoot anyone trying to get in there. I'd say, let's try to get it back... the legal (or at least right) way.

It has been the respect for property and environment what has opened access to MTB'ers to some Chiluca's trail. Let's keep our reputation like that.

(I got your joke, Mc****... I'm just clarifying just in case somebody wouldn't catch the fine art of sarcasm  )


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Sarcasm SARCASM?? I didn´t use any of that stuff.. lowest form of wit don´t you know...or is that fart jokes..I get confused...(Well I love em both, but I never claimed to be high brow) 
Damn..I´m poking round the tool kit right now...thanks for the advice, looks like I´m going to have to tool up with some artillery as well. 

This will leave the Gotcha camps for dead!!!


He he

and wheres my damn sushi invite??? Mans getting hungry.

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha ha


Heres a pic of my new ride!!! 

You can stick your bling..I´m the King!


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Nope, it´s pretty sad when rides get cut off from people who love and respect the place.

(....back to rumaging through my tools....)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> OTOH.... Congratulations on that great ride!!! It looked like lots of fun I lost of this time.
> 
> Don't ask me what my day was... nice with family... but I rather was riding.


El domingo estuvo deeeeelll nabo!

nada que hacer  solo contemplaba mi rockosa y le sacaba el brillo a su basculante pulido ...

hasta me refine la pelicula del Chanfle...  CHANFLE! 

por la noche vi la academia o desafio de no se que... 

por cierto mis aguilas empataron.... [/QUOTE]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sir Ranazzotti :
I saw that you are fan of the great soccer team call aguilas , well then we need to buy the official mountain bike of the aguilas , the turbo , I saw this bike in d. martì very cheap . what do you think ?

the last biker


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

[-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sir Ranazzotti :
I saw that you are fan of the great soccer team call aguilas , well then we need to buy the official mountain bike of the aguilas , the turbo , I saw this bike in d. martì very cheap . what do you think ?

the last biker[/QUOTE]

I think that those "aguimachines" would have much power... and with a pair of wings that are included almost we fly!
So... the yellow aguila is pretty and look us good!
I think that if we bought several they improve its price

Great idea!

HAHAHAHA!

Seria como formar el team aguila racing 

Deberiamos considerarlo!

Disculpa mi inglés tan penoso 

Saludos!

Sir Ranazzotti

p.d. veo que no te equivocaste en decir "El Gran Equipo de Futbol" Estas en lo cierto!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

¿quienes son las aguilas?


jajajajjajaja


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm not so sure that the reason the land owners were building a fence is only because of the motorbikes. I really don't think they see a diference in people cutting their fence (they spend a few hours of their life putting it there) or jumping it. I haven't talked to any of the land owners, but I don't really think that they worry that bikes will tear or will not tear the trails. I think they just see that outsiders are getting to their property where they don't want it. It may sound silly, but how would you like your neihbors kids to get into your house just to play on your garden? Probably once or twice would mean no problem, but some might just feel having people along their property as offensive.

They may or may not have 'justified' reason for not wanting foreign people in their lands, but it's their land, and we must remember that when we ride, and not take the trials for granted.

I think many people just see fences and think they're for everyone but them, be them bikers, hikers, whomever. I think we (as a biking comunity) should try to talk to the owners and negotiate a way where both parties will feel confortable with. It might even mean having to pay a fee to ride the trails, like a park fee. While it would be nice to make it free, maybe a nominal fee would smooth things up with the locals and make more trials open for riding.

I think that would mean absolute respect for any fence that means that some terrains are off-limits, respect the trail, never litter, and be courteus on the people that live there.

Anyway, I would like to verify with the guys from Xinte which part is really blocked. But we have to realize that if we can't make an agreement with the land tenants, it would mean no more ride there. Bummer! But disregarding of that would lead to more violent encounters, not necesarily with arms, but something that could turn nasty, or more trails closed. I would hate for the 'camino ancho' the only road open to get to Espiritu Santo... Specially since I'm feeling that sooner rather than later that road will be paved


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Nice pics Tigerdog!
> I wish be there but IÂ´m tired and sick... X_X and I prefer wait for until next weekend...
> 
> Thanks por relate and pics!
> ...


Hey Rocky! ke mal pe2 que no fuiste, ya se que dices que no me baÃ±o y huelo feo, pero en fÃ*n, espero que puedas ir a la siguiente rodada!

Ok, see you and get well soon!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> More pictures. Haven't quite figured out how to compensate for low light on my cheapo camera.


Now, back to the topic. This sunday with Tiger and band was great! I know they do the uttermost to find trail sections where I can walk-the-bike.... hahahaha

I went with Lorena, which is a friend I met. I think she was great and enjoyed the ride the whole time. She was faster than me climbing, on the downhill section I was faster, but it was fun riding with people with your level or higher. Actually, it's nice riding with anybody.

I don't know what's up with me, but I feel my condition is not improving when I compare what I did and how I did last year! But I jus think that's something I can work out to improve! I still think that having fun is the number one reason I've been riding my bike for as long as I have, and that reason was still as valid yesterday as the day I began.

The climb to Espiritu Santo was nice but uneventfull. The woods are pretty nice, and the semi-english weather made it confortable (it was cloudy, not raining). We spent a little bit at Espiritu Santa, having some quekas and refreshments while we decided which trails we were going to use returning to the cars.

We decided on the Discovery, and boy was that fun as hell! As Tiger said, Oscar led us after our fun decent through a road that, while step, was rideable in some sections, and less step that the other roads we took the other time!

Now, I have to go because my eyes are turning sleepy...zzzzzzzzzzz but I really want to thank Oscar and the gang for the ride. I hope that both Renes can ride on the next outing, which seems it might be next weekend as a recon ride before our gathering! I hope nobody has forgoten that!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Â¿quienes son las aguilas?
> 
> jajajajjajaja


Si sabes quiÃ©n es el Real Madid en EspaÃ±a, Inter-Milan-Juventus en Italia, Manchester en Inglaterra, River en Argentina, etc... sabrÃ¡s quien es El Glorioso y Poderoso AmÃ©rica. 

Si no un dÃ*a vamos al Estadio Azteca y te lo presento ! Muchas chelas ahi esta de mas decirlo!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey Rocky! ke mal pe2 que no fuiste, ya se que dices que no me baño y huelo feo, pero en fên, espero que puedas ir a la siguiente rodada!
> 
> Ok, see you and get well soon!


No hay problema si me hubieras visto el domingo como me encontraba te aseguro que yo te hubiera ganado  
No como crees que voy a decir eso! 

Si la siguiente rodada ya estaré mas que listo para rodar! espero verte! y gracias ya me siento mejor!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Si sabes quién es el Real Madid en España, Inter-Milan-Juventus en Italia, Manchester en Inglaterra, River en Argentina, etc... sabrás quien es El Glorioso y Poderoso América.
> 
> Si no un d�*a vamos al Estadio Azteca y te lo presento ! Muchas chelas ahi esta de mas decirlo!


Hey Rocky, enough about crap football teams (I should remove this post for mentioning Man U) - when are we going to see those Hopes laced up?!?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Si sabes quién es el Real Madid en España, Inter-Milan-Juventus en Italia, Manchester en Inglaterra, River en Argentina, etc... sabrás quien es El Glorioso y Poderoso América.
> 
> Si no un d�*a vamos al Estadio Azteca y te lo presento ! Muchas chelas ahi esta de mas decirlo!


Ah.. son equipos colegiales?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hey Rocky, enough about crap football teams (I should remove this post for mentioning Man U) - when are we going to see those Hopes laced up?!?


Fan of the Manchester City??

I guess those Hopes will end up used on a Titus....


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> Hey Rocky, enough about crap football teams (I should remove this post for mentioning Man U) - when are we going to see those Hopes laced up?!?


Oh! Ups I should say.. mmm... Leeds United?, Arsenal?, Liverpool? Chelsea?...

Sorry! In México are... 1.- América, 2.- Chivas?, 3.- Cruz Azul?... 18:- Veracruz Sorry Tocayo! 

The Hubs Hope... maybe finish of march... mm  I don´t know 
Mavic XC717 disc rim VS DT Swiss xr 4.1 xc Disc rim...
mmm i don´t know


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ah.. son equipos colegiales?


Oh si de seguro! ... entreno y cascareo con ellos los sábados y al final nos echamos unas cahuamas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> ...The Hubs Hope... maybe finish of march... mm  I don´t know
> Mavic XC717 disc rim VS DT Swiss xr 4.1 xc Disc rim...
> mmm i don´t know


Why the wait? Still searching for rims? hmmm, Tiger has the 4.1, maybe he can give some insight as to how good or bad they are. They look pretty good. IMHO I like Mavic, but I don't know as to compare. How about a flip of the coin? or if the Aguilas win next time, you go Mavic, they loose, you go DT Swiss....

Probably if I were building a wheel I would be looking at 5.1 vs Mavic 819.... but I'm a little bit heavier than you, so I would use stronger (albeit heavier) stuff.....

Ok, tell us later how those 4.1 run...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> The Hubs Hope... maybe finish of march... mm  I don´t know
> Mavic XC717 disc rim VS DT Swiss xr 4.1 xc Disc rim...
> mmm i don´t know


I say DT... they look nice, are strong and are really light (low 400's)

Mavic... a bit overrated. Nice rims, but are really that good to cost as much?

I'd love to get some Alex TD-17's... light and well built and only 20 dollars (in the US, obviously).


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I say DT... they look nice, are strong and are really light (low 400's)
> 
> Mavic... a bit overrated. Nice rims, but are really that good to cost as much?
> 
> I'd love to get some Alex TD-17's... light and well built and only 20 dollars (in the US, obviously).


I love my DT 4.1ds.

Here would be my shortlist:

1. DT 4.1d - there is a tubeless kit for them which is supposed to be very good. Weight around 425gm. DT Swiss quality is excellent.

2. Mavic XM819 - UST tubeless ready, tough, heavy - 500gms.

3. Velocity VXC - hear great things about these, good value.

717 is lighter than 4.1d, but not as strong (so I've heard). Probably cheaper though. DT Swiss are expensive, so are XM819s.

I'd also recommend DT Supercomp spokes and some coloured nipples for bling-factor


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I love my DT 4.1ds.
> 
> Here would be my shortlist:
> 
> ...


I could be wrong but at local prices, DT's are way cheaper than 819's (600 pesos for a 4.1D and close to 800 for a 819)

You're stuck with Mavic, DT and Sun here in Mexico... maybe the lowest quality Alex


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I could be wrong but at local prices, DT's are way cheaper than 819's (600 pesos for a 4.1D and close to 800 for a 819)
> 
> You're stuck with Mavic, DT and Sun here in Mexico... maybe the lowest quality Alex


I figured 819s would be more. There's more to them. What about 717?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I figured 819s would be more. There's more to them. What about 717?


Upper 600's... they were for a short while at mid 500's at Transvision.

That said, 4.1D's are a no-brainer (unless you happen to go tubeless).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I love my DT 4.1ds.
> 
> Here would be my shortlist:
> 
> ...


About mavic, I think they have 3 lines for rims: XC (cross country), XM (probably all-mountain stuff) and EX (freeride and downhill?).

The XC717 is for cross country, which I feel would make it lighter, but not as strong as the XM819. I don't know how the 4.1 would compare in strength to the 819, but for that I feel that a fairer comparison would be a 819 vs 5.1.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> Fan of the Manchester City??
> 
> I guess those Hopes will end up used on a Titus....


or Bolton?

Wha wha whaaaaaaaaaaaatttt!!!?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I have the 819 on the Flux and they are tough puppies. I've fallen on my ass several times and hit stuff hard and I have yet to un-true them. On the other hand, they are on the heavy side...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Fan of the Manchester City??
> 
> I guess those Hopes will end up used on a Titus....


Come on, that hardly warrants an answer. You know which side of the Pennines I'm from.

LUFC


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Come on, that hardly warrants an answer. You know which side of the Pennines I'm from.
> 
> LUFC


Sorry, my dear Tyke... I had forgotten about it.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Oh! Ups I should say.. mmm... Leeds United?


Good guess


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> About mavic, I think they have 3 lines for rims: XC (cross country), XM (probably all-mountain stuff) and EX (freeride and downhill?).
> 
> The XC717 is for cross country, which I feel would make it lighter, but not as strong as the XM819. I don't know how the 4.1 would compare in strength to the 819, but for that I feel that a fairer comparison would be a 819 vs 5.1.


Except 819s are an XC width rim, I believe.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Except 819s are an XC width rim, I believe.


Hmmm. not so sure, sure the Mavic site, they have them in another denomination than XC.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*I go ...*

I go by dt Swiss XR 4.1d XC disc.... in spokes I don´t know... maybe dt Competition? o Which more? alguna Idea?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> I go by dt Swiss XR 4.1d XC disc.... in spokes I don´t know... maybe dt Competition? o Which more? alguna Idea?


SAPIMS!!!!

No, seriously, I think some Competition with color alloy nipples will do fine...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> DT Supercomps!!!


You're just worsening a serious case of UGI.... 

If he can drop the coin for Supercomps, then I would say Sapims. Lighter, stronger. Higher bling factor if he uses the bladed spokes.

But I'm positive you can't get them in Mexico.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> SAPIMS!!!!
> 
> No, seriously, I think some Competition with color alloy nipples will do fine...


DT Supercomps!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> Good guess


The yellow color lis nice and Great!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> The yellow color lis nice and Great!


Did you get that design made at a Metro station? Design quality is about par... I wonder what they represent...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> The yellow color lis nice and Great!


This is the ONE and ONLY bike you should be riding....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> This is the ONE and ONLY bike you should be riding....


Isn't that a Warp?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Isn't that a Warp?


It's the new Turner now that Kona is going to file a suit for patent infringements....


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> This is the ONE and ONLY bike you should be riding....


Amazing! the "Temomachine"! or "Aguimachine" Yo quiero una!  

With Jersey, Short and sock Club América


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Amazing! the "Temomachine"! or "Aguimachine" Yo quiero una!
> 
> With Jersey, Short and sock Club América


I think I'll keep those Hopes with me.... you just can't insult Hope by putting those hubs on THAT (repugnant) bike.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Did you get that design made at a Metro station? Design quality is about par... I wonder what they represent...


    .....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Isn't that a Warp?


Tiger, do you notice that in that special bike, the fork looks like it might work? not like a certain warp that we know off...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*This is the BIKE...*



Warp2003 said:


> This is the ONE and ONLY bike you should be riding....


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a healthly comment about the new fantastic aguilas america bike , " EL TURINTI" .

First of all , four important bike brands working together in R & D for this bike,

EL TURINTI EL ( Ellsworth ) TUR (turner ) IN(intense ) TI (titus)

Look at .- The new high high high rise handlebar.
The super cush saddle (for special care of your&#8230;..)
The incredible combo Disc brake & v-brake
The flashing brilliant colours , powercoat or anodized
The mud machine fenders
The tom -sun seat post light and strong
The all in one rear suspension system (UT- hidden HL- secret v p p )
The rear drrl. in two colours.
The nice decals & stickers

If money is not object and you want only one bike for all purpose , get EL TURINTI

IF YOU CALL NOW , YOU CAN GET THE COMMUNICATION SYSTEM (walkie-talkie )" Mr. Lapuente says "

The last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Tiger, do you notice that in that special bike, the fork looks like it might work? not like a certain warp that we know off...


You laugh about it... but the triple crown fork that came with my Turbo Excess had a nice a2c lenght, some limited travel that actually worked and was way plusher than the wimpy Suntour. Stiffness was outta question because it sported 36mm stanchions.... years before the Fox folks figured it out!

The ones on the newer Turbos have similar forks but with light-duty chromed stanchions and wipers that blow up just by looking at them. Mine had anodized aluminum stanchions and nice durable neoprene boots.

Killer fork for the money.... but it was heavy (not far from the Suntour) and had not mounts for disc brakes.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is a healthly comment about the new fantastic aguilas america bike , " EL TURINTI" .
> 
> ...


----------

